# Malaga accommodations



## stopfraud (May 30, 2009)

On June 4th we will be going to Malaga for a week. Can anyone suggest a reasonable place to stay, and also maybe places to see? We have no clue at all of what to expect there. We will have a rented car. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Jimster (May 30, 2009)

*Malaga*

There is so much to see and do.  Alhambra is not that far-that is a must see.  Gibraltar is also not far if you are so inclined.  A quick trip to Tangiers is also interesting.  Try a visit to the white cities including Ronda.  Do a search on here and you will find many more suggestions and many more questions answered.  Also just look at the post above you- Marbella is just down the road from Malaga.


----------



## stopfraud (May 31, 2009)

Jimster said:


> There is so much to see and do.  Alhambra is not that far-that is a must see.  Gibraltar is also not far if you are so inclined.  A quick trip to Tangiers is also interesting.  Try a visit to the white cities including Ronda.  Do a search on here and you will find many more suggestions and many more questions answered.  Also just look at the post above you- Marbella is just down the road from Malaga.



Thanks, Jimster! We are already planning possible day-long trips to Gibraltar, Ronda, Marbella, Granada, and maybe even to Seville. Tangiers is just too far, and Alhambra is not even mentioned in our guide (The Green Guide by Michelin). Our main concern is Malaga itself: to find a reaonable place for us to stay for the week. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jimster (May 31, 2009)

*Spain*

Just for the record-Alahambra is the #1 tourist destination in Spain and #2 is not even close-it can easily be done in a day.  Missing the Alahambra is like going to New York and not seeing the Statue of Liberty or going to Paris and not seeing the Eifel Tower.  Tangiers is closer than Gibraltar if you are concerned about travel.  Frankly, unless I had never seen a monkey, I wouldn't go to Gibraltar anyway.  It's just a dirty little city with a big rock and ugly monkeys.  Seville is farther than any of the others and it deserves more than a day trip- too much to see there.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 1, 2009)

I would check out the MacDonald Resorts website.  Their timeshare resorts are well-reviewed and they do rentals.  We stayed at the Villacana, which is well-located if you have a car.  If I had my druthers, I would go for L'Ermita in Mijas Pueblo because of the village location, but it isn't seaside.

Try asking your question on the Trip Advisor Costa del Sol forum.


----------



## stopfraud (Jun 3, 2009)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I would check out the MacDonald Resorts website.  Their timeshare resorts are well-reviewed and they do rentals.  We stayed at the Villacana, which is well-located if you have a car.  If I had my druthers, I would go for L'Ermita in Mijas Pueblo because of the village location, but it isn't seaside.
> 
> Try asking your question on the Trip Advisor Costa del Sol forum.



Thank you for the suggestions beejaybeeohio! We will be looking into those places when there.


----------



## stopfraud (Jun 3, 2009)

Jimster said:


> Just for the record-Alahambra is the #1 tourist destination in Spain and #2 is not even close-it can easily be done in a day.  Missing the Alahambra is like going to New York and not seeing the Statue of Liberty or going to Paris and not seeing the Eifel Tower.  Tangiers is closer than Gibraltar if you are concerned about travel.  Frankly, unless I had never seen a monkey, I wouldn't go to Gibraltar anyway.  It's just a dirty little city with a big rock and ugly monkeys.  Seville is farther than any of the others and it deserves more than a day trip- too much to see there.



Thank you Jimster!  I couldn't find anything on Alahambra because I thought it was a city. Now I found out that it is a fortress in Granada and by all means we will visit it. Tangiers may be closer than Gibraltar, but it would be difficult to drive there...  You are probably right about Gibraltar, but it can be covered in a day while in Tangiers all we could do is get lost for a day.  And it is not a friendly place to wander about, from what I read. We are definitely considering Seville, maybe for two days.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 3, 2009)

A bus/ferry day trip to Tangiers is very safe if you book with a company.  We used CostAfrica, which was fine given that I anticipated I would be part of a herd of tourists.  It cost 55 euro pp with pickup near our timeshare resort.  I am glad we ventured to Morocco.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 3, 2009)

*Tangiers*

The one thing that you will get in Tangiers that will stay with you for a lifetime is a trip through the Kasbah.  These guys invented the concept of never take no for answer but it is a great experience and very safe with a tour group.  Seville for two days is better but it may warrant even more time- I went there on a tour and I should have stayed longer.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 4, 2009)

*Spain*

If you are going to Alahambra, get  your tickets in advance on line or make sure the tour company gets them for you or you may make the trip for nothing.  I don't have the site handy for the tickets but I am sure someone will or you can search it on line.  As for Gibraltar, if you are going to Ronda ( and you should) if you look back behind you as you climb the mountain on a clear day you can see Gibraltar and take a pic.  I think that was enough to satisfy me but like an idiot I had to see it up close


----------



## stopfraud (Jun 4, 2009)

*Malaga and Spain*

Thank you so much Jimster and BJB for all your useful advice. I think I started too late to really look into what to do there. Right now we have to get moving but I will see what we can do there. Thanks again!


----------

